# Alojamento web para páginas "Meteo"?



## geoair.pt (15 Dez 2017 às 16:03)

Boas,
Gostava de saber as vossas sugestões para alojamento web tendo em vista a disponibilização dos dados das estações meteo.
Sei que posso disponibilizar os dados através de Weather Underground e, no meu caso, através da página do Weatherlink, mas queria experimentar algo como o Meteotemplate.
Obrigado.
Cumps


----------



## Angelstorm (15 Dez 2017 às 16:28)

Em Portugal tens várias. Posso recomendar a Ptisp e a Ptservidor.
No estrangeiro tens muitas, como por exemplo a hostgator ou a OVH.


----------



## geoair.pt (15 Dez 2017 às 20:17)

Angelstorm disse:


> Em Portugal tens várias. Posso recomendar a Ptisp e a Ptservidor.
> No estrangeiro tens muitas, como por exemplo a hostgator ou a OVH.


Obrigado pelas dicas.


----------

